# HCC Turks & Caicos available soon



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 1, 2007)

Turks & Caicos, British West Indies

High Country Club is pleased to announce the release of our newest property at the Villa Renaissance in Turks & Caicos.

This 1,699 square foot, two bedroom, two bath unit is located on the renowned Grace Bay, Providenciales. The property features amazing views of the ocean from its beach-front terrace, as well direct access to the courtyard and pool.

This newly-acquired property is currently being furnished and decorated and will be ready for use by members starting Saturday, May 5, 2007.

Members will be able to make reservations for this property through the website starting at noon (MT) on Monday, March 5, 2007. Reservations will not be made in the call center until 1:00 PM (MT) of that day.


----------



## steve b (Mar 1, 2007)

The Turks Property alone is worth the price of the membership.  I can't wait to go
steve b


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 1, 2007)

steve b said:


> The Turks Property alone is worth the price of the membership.  I can't wait to go
> steve b



I agree!

The HCC property is in a location that normally rents out for $650-$1075 per night!!!

Here is the web site:
http://www.villarenaissance.com/rates.html


----------



## travelguy (Mar 3, 2007)

*High Country Club scramble for Turks*



Steamboat Bill said:


> Turks & Caicos, British West Indies
> Members will be able to make reservations for this property through the website starting at noon (MT) on Monday, March 5, 2007. Reservations will not be made in the call center until 1:00 PM (MT) of that day.



Soooo .... how many of us will be on the High Country Club reservation web site @ 1:00 PM (3:00 PM EST) on Monday??


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 16, 2007)

I jut booked this property today for June 9-16th...now I have to find cheap airfare even though I only have one option...AA from Miami direct.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 18, 2007)

Ahhhh...it pays to shop around.

AA lowest fare from Miami to Turks was $500 pp (ouch!)

I then found Spirit from Fort Lauderdale for $380 last night (getting better...)

But I was snagged a $222 pp Spirit fare this morning (including all taxes and fees ~ $84).

So...it is off to Turks and Caidos I go and saved over 50% on airfare.


----------



## travelguy (Mar 18, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Ahhhh...it pays to shop around.
> 
> AA lowest fare from Miami to Turks was $500 pp (ouch!)
> 
> ...



Nice fare!   

Now if we could just get High Country Club to buy that fractional jet ......


----------

